# Where to retire to in Spain?



## photoshooter (Apr 13, 2014)

I will be retiring in another four or so years, and would like to retire to Spain. It will be my wife and I. Our daughter will be in college then (perhaps in Spain???). And I am wondering if anyone could give me some good advice on areas to look into.

We like the beach, but can probably not afford the premium prices of rent living on the beach. We also love the mountains too. I know to stay away form the big tourist sites like Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia etc. But wouldn't mind living somewhere within driving distance of the beach. 

Don't mind hot weather, and don't mind the 'not so hot' weather. I just need a little guidance on the names of towns to do some research into. Some places that are not extremely expensive, due to the fact that we will be living off of a pension of around $1500 USD.

We really don't want to live in an unpopulated area, or an area that is sparsley populated, as we like mingling with locals too. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

photoshooter said:


> I will be retiring in another four or so years, and would like to retire to Spain. It will be my wife and I. Our daughter will be in college then (perhaps in Spain???). And I am wondering if anyone could give me some good advice on areas to look into.
> 
> We like the beach, but can probably not afford the premium prices of rent living on the beach. We also love the mountains too. I know to stay away form the big tourist sites like Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia etc. But wouldn't mind living somewhere within driving distance of the beach.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

you'd love my area - my town is on the coast & also rather pricy - but travel just north, south, or west for half an hour or so & you'll find much more affordable areas

just one word of caution - unless you have an EU passport (which your profile suggests you don't) check out the visa situation before getting too excited about moving to Spain

tbh, $1500 a month between 3 adults wouldn't be enough to satisfy the authorities to issue you a resident cert even if you _do _have EU passports

currently, they are asking around 650€ per person per month - that's around $2700 at today's rate for 3 of you

or if your daughter doesn't come with you, around $1800


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> you'd love my area -


S'hhhhhh :tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try the Canary Islands, cheaper than the Iberian part of Spain and winters are not allowed here. We are on the same latitude as Florida, seven lovely islands all different.

Photos of where I live on the link below.


----------

